# project freight train. 2.7t allroad



## beardyben (Jul 23, 2013)

hey all! :wave:

My Names Ben, I run a 'company' called Dirty Stancing over here in sunny old blighty! 

I also live with a bunch of retards in a poor excuse for a house. Some people call what we do 'LIVING the dream' others call it not growing up! :screwy: 

Annnnyway;... 

Bought at the begining of the year by a good friend of ours for a very good price, loads needed doing and the first time i took it out for a drive it was without doubt the worst drive of my life! As many of you may know the airbag system on these allroads is far from reliable and the system on this particular example was completely shot! Ive driven many cars that rode on the bumpstops, but this was next level! Rebound would follow you for 1-200 yards down the road making it very difficult to hold a conversation let alone point the barge in the right direction. 

A set of KW V3 coilovers for an A6 and a whole host of suspension parts to make them fit were ordered and replaced as soon as possible. Ryan from "Garage Midnight" had the pleasure of getting his hands dirty with this and i think its safe to say he didnt have a great time! getting it sat in the right possition without the upper control arms was a right old pain in the arse, but he managed to stop all the knocking! 










The car then sat in the yard for easily 8 months without a whole lot being done, this is where i come in. 

After owning a handful of VW Lupos, i decided that it was time to grow up and get a proper car, which would carry at least 4 people and ALL their luggage! 
A price, which i couldn't refuse, was agreed and the car was transfered over to me. As soon as the money had been sent a set of Rota RM100's were fitted spaced out 35mm all round and I gave it a thorough wash. 



















Next on the list was to sort out the noisy CV joint, which turned out to be 2 noisy CV joints, the window which didnt go all the way up, new MOT and a fresh Tax, all 1 week before christmas! FEW!










We did a whole bunch of miles in project freight train over christmas, and apart from a few things which i know need doing I had no issues what so ever!! (touch wood) pulls like a dream, even with the stock engine and map, and the ride on the KW's is fantastic. solid but smooth!!










Our yard is rarely empty but this weekend has seen a mass move of a few of the cars. A photo opportunity that was not to be missed...



















next up is a full service. I need to figure out when the cam belt etc needs changing. not looking forward to that as i hear its a BIIIIIG expensive job. A friend of ours is coming down sometime in the next few months to do some full mopps on our cars, so that should be the paintwork sorted and then to attempt getting rid of the scuffs on the arch liners.

I'm planning to look into what can be done with the stereo too. it being only a single din, and not much space for a larger headunit, it may be a case of an external amp or something.

ta very much!

ben


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

You should've just gotten a standard A6 Avant to do the abusive scene junk to. 

Your car... Looks like hot garbage IMO (especially with those Rotas).


----------



## beardyben (Jul 23, 2013)

Thank you for your utterly useless comment sir. I picked this up for a bargain, much cheaper than i could have got a 'standard A6 avant' of this condition for. 
this particular car was also saved from being scrapped because the terrible stock airbags were completely shot. 

As i mentioned, the Rotas were all that we had laying around, but in actual fact I quite like them on the car. 

Once again, thanks for your input


----------



## Ixomeneus (Nov 27, 2011)

You're quite welcome. 

Btw, even if I gave you props, it'd still make it a useless comment.

And since we're talking about cars being destroyed, I dunno if it was better off being saved...


----------



## beardyben (Jul 23, 2013)

such a pleasant welcome :thumbup:


----------



## F3t1sh (Oct 17, 2008)

Id still like to see more pictures. :thumbup:


----------



## dalejean (May 6, 2004)

*allroad appreciation*

When I had problems with my 01 allroad (tiptronic) suspension I went down the same path as you, but I used the Arnott/Bilstein conversion. It served me reliably until son totaled the car (he was unhurt, until I got ahold of him). Anyway, found an 02 w/6 speed from original owner & full dealer service at a good price. Love it and the new car smell. I wouldn't eliminate the air suspension again as it is quite unique and we're in the snow belt of the good 'ol USA. I think having the ability to raise & lower the car at will (or whim) is a bragging right. Also, if problems develop w/the suspension, Arnott makes some excellent replacement airbags & compressor. The car was very expensive for its' day and has luxury equipment to match most all of today's models.

Enjoy your urallroad!


----------



## beardyben (Jul 23, 2013)

thanks guys 

I live in England, there really isnt anything that makes me need to raise/lower the car haha apart from the odd pot hole or speedbump.

some recent photos anyway...




























im still very tempted by another idea though...



















:what:


----------



## MeanGreenWagon (Jun 30, 2013)

:thumbup:


Good Save!
Oh How I wish Mine was RHD 
I like the Rotas you have on it, Makes it unique and stands out.

Whats the ET you have on them?

I have a set of 18x8 +30 and will be running a 25mm spacer all around. 

How close does yours sit to the Fender Flare? I am also converting mine to a A6 Suspension when the wheels go on it. 
How much room do you have ? 
If you can give me a little insight I could be Super Happy 

Here is a link to my little Build Thread 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6913119-My-Little-Allroad


----------



## MoarLow01 (Jul 2, 2012)

Nice looking Allroad! I want a Euro Hatch for mine!! Here's mine so far... I converted to ST Coilovers and went with Miro 111's 19x9.5 et40 all the way around with 20mm Spacers. Color matching the bumpers and fender flares next week.


----------

